# LIBERTY BELL



## georgeoj (Jan 11, 2008)

This is primarily a bottle site but most of us who collect old bottles (jars in my case) also like old glass in other forms as well. When I quit collecting, about 1978, I sold all of my collection to move on to other things. Jars and bottles such as a mint cobalt blue petal jar and a very nice suffolk bitters, etc. found homes in other collections. I was unwilling to part with this one item. The bell is 16 1/2 inches tall and 10 1/2 inches at its widest point. The pictures may not show that it is whittled.
 The only other time that I have shown it to anyone is when I had it on my table at the 1976 show in St. Louis. I could only upload one picture.


----------



## KentOhio (Jan 11, 2008)

That's really something. Any idea what it was used for?


----------



## georgeoj (Jan 11, 2008)

I  think that it might have been intended as a lamp base but that is a guess. I have a picture of the base.


----------



## idigjars (Jan 12, 2008)

Beautiful George, thanks for sharing the pic.  I sent you an email did you get it?  Send me a list of jar lids you need for a trade on the Puritan lid.  Thank you.  Paul


----------



## georgeoj (Jan 12, 2008)

Hi Paul, The e-mail did not get to me. I have the lid set back for you and will get in touch soon. Here is one more picture of the bell.
 George


----------



## idigjars (Jan 12, 2008)

Okay George thanks for keeping me in mind.  The bell is really nice, you take great pics.  Thanks for sharing them with us.     Paul


----------



## baltbottles (Jan 12, 2008)

I think your right about it being part of a lamp however I think its the lamp chimney or globe. But either way I think its very cool.

 Chris


----------

